# Self adhesive Map of Europe where each country is a sticker



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am seeking a self adhesive map of Europe where each of the countries is a separate sticker, the idea being to apply each "country" when you have visited it. daft but a bit of fun none the less.

I have seen them on the side of various MH's and I am sure that Vicarious Books used to sell them but they dont appear to do so any more so.......

Does anyone know where I can get hold of one please???


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I believe Zulurita had one on her old van - maybe a PM to her to find out?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Vicarious did used to do them but they are now posting that they are not available but that they came from Germany. Perhaps they'd give you a contact address ?

G


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was aware they were German and also that Vicarious used to sell them, but a Google search fails to bring anything up. I was just hoping someone on here knew of a supplier.


The trouble with asking Vicarious is that their supplier will probably only be interested in volume sales and I only have so much available space on my van :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> .... their supplier will probably only be interested in volume sales and I only have so much available space on my van :roll:


Not necessarily. See:

Self-adhesive map

G


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Grizzly

Yes that,s EXACTLY what I am looking for and I did find that web-page/site prior to posting.

Sadly there is no purchase information provided (or have I missed it?)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

how about this.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/World-Scr...pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&hash=item519c449d20

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Self adhesive Map of Europe where each country is a sti*



Mrplodd said:


> I am seeking a self adhesive map of Europe


Nice try but it doesn't quite fit the definition does it :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Grizzly
> 
> Yes that,s EXACTLY what I am looking for and I did find that web-page/site prior to posting.
> 
> Sadly there is no purchase information provided (or have I missed it?)


Sorry Mr P; I'm not trying to wind you up but it does suggest that German accessory /caravanning shops sell them and so the supplier might be able to tell you which accessory shops they supply to, You could then e-mail the accessory shop and ask if they would send you one. I am sure, knowing how helpful Vicarious are, that, if they still have the name of the firm who used to supply them they would let you have it.

Or, perhaps you could google in German for accessory shops who sell them ?

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Try this link it is available in Germany for €21, there is no reason that you should not order one, there are many other accessory shops which sell the same;

http://www.camping-heinz.de/shop/in...=88671&sid24082002=v00bm16o6m7vd5ai240ng5hj65

This link has a selection of others similar;

http://www.preisroboter.de/n/europa+aufkleber.html

Hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I see I missed the bit about it going on the outside of vehicle, did what I complain about, not reading a post properly. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dave

Thanks for the links!!! 

I have sent them to my daughter for translation, she speaks the lingo, I dont 

Hopefully I will be able to get them to send me one in the post.


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

*Mr Plod if you go to my website that Grizzly gave you now I have put details where you can obltain this map from. Hope this helps.* They do speak English no problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Grizzly
> 
> Yes that,s EXACTLY what I am looking for and I did find that web-page/site prior to posting.
> 
> Sadly there is no purchase information provided (or have I missed it?)


Link contains this info, not read after the above post.

Self Adhesive Map. We found this is a Caravan Center in Germany 4 years ago and thought it would be a nice momento of all the Countries in Europe we have visited with the Caravan. Of course you have to have quite a large blank space on your Van or Motorhome to stick it on to. Once the Map is on you just add a country out of the packet when you have visited it. We have done quite well in 7 years and hope to add more in 2011. God willing.

NOTICE.

Anyone wanting to buy one of these maps you can get it by mail order by contacting Falle Caravan Center in Villach, Austria. email [email protected] the price of this is 23 Euro's + Postage. I gave this address to a member of my website and he obtained one very quickly and was extremely happy with Falle service. It is an excellent Caravan Center we use it a lot every year when stopping on the Ossiachersee in Karnten, Southern Austria.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Approximately how big is it?

Aldra


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Self adhesive Map of Europe where each country is a sti*



Mrplodd said:


> I am seeking a self adhesive map of Europe where each of the countries is a separate sticker, the idea being to apply each "country" when you have visited it. daft but a bit of fun none the less.
> 
> I have seen them on the side of various MH's and I am sure that Vicarious Books used to sell them but they dont appear to do so any more so.......
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get hold of one please???


Try this link.

If you go to the shop area you can purchase it from there.

I will be in need of a new one soon. However the postage is high 14€ so may go to the shop in person sometime next year.

http://www.europa-aufkleber.de/Startseite.html


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

The maps are made by a company called "Stick it on Graphics" - telephone 07841 280263 although I think this is a German number?

A quick google turns up a link already posted:
www.europa-aufkleber.de/Aufkleber.html

Taken from a Dutch van parked next to us!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Email sent asking for postage costs as well.

I will post any response in case others would like to purchase. In fact if you are interested PM me as I might be able to get a deal on postage or at least share the extra cost around a bit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rickt742 (Jul 2, 2014)

*stick on map*

Did you get one in the end?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Never heard back from them! So still looking. 

I have found a UK source but the map is only A4 sized with minuscule self adhesive dots to show visited destinations, so not a lot of use really, shame!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This has been discussed at least twice before, but the outcome seems not to have been brilliant....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1170023.html#1170023

has an e-mail address BUT....

most of the url's on that thread no longer function and you get a very nice German announcement telling you so....

even the MHF link in the thread to a previous discussion no longer works.......

so not a lot of help I am afraid

I wonder if the EU Commission interfered as it no longer represents Europe as they know it...... :lol:

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did you try the phone number, as it looks like a mobile number.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

how about this item on ebay.


cabby
eBay item number:

201054982711


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabby

Thanks for that but its a map of the world and I only want one of Europe. 

I appreciate that I could cut that one down but in the end it would be a bit small. I was hoping to find one of europe about the same size. Clearly the market for such an item doesnt seem to exist any more, shame!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just google 'europa aufkleber wohnmobil' for a few other German possibilities......

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aufkleber-Set-Europa-Wohnmobil-Deko-NEU-/161271834144

http://tinyurl.com/peoqr7n

Pete


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

That's the kiddie Pete!!!!

Just what the Doc ordered................

CT


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Spot on Pete, thanks!!

I will get my daughter (who speekens the lingo) to order one up for me.


----------

